# Strong gigging in the strong winds / Backwards flounder



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

While the winds keep blowing strong we've kept gigging along. Conditions lately have been all over place with regards to wind speed, direction, tide level and water clarity putting my skills and equipment to the test. Haven't had to cancel any trips yet - came close this weekend, but the predicted weather never showed. Recent trips have yielded full limits with a few bonus fish ( black drum/sheepshead) here and there. Some clients are even picking up some blue crabs for a next day boil while visiting POC. 
Some nights the fish are predictable and other nights we have to cover lots of shoreline picking up a few here and there until the box is full. 
We even picked up a backwards flounder one night when the wind was howling making for a sweet reward on a tough night. 
First one I have ever seen in person 
I look forward to the rest of the year as the water warms up so will the gigging. 
Below are some client shared photos of recent trips
I still have the following dates open. 
April 7,8,14,15,22,29

Late trips and multiple boats for larger parties available

























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

captainharvey said:


> While the winds keep blowing strong we've kept gigging along. Conditions lately have been all over place with regards to wind speed, direction, tide level and water clarity putting my skills and equipment to the test. Haven't had to cancel any trips yet - came close this weekend, but the predicted weather never showed. Recent trips have yielded full limits with a few bonus fish ( black drum/sheepshead) here and there. Some clients are even picking up some blue crabs for a next day boil while visiting POC.
> 
> Some nights the fish are predictable and other nights we have to cover lots of shoreline picking up a few here and there until the box is full.
> 
> ...


Tapatalk not loading all images in order










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice! We're on your schedule in May...looking forward to it!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## WADEN (Oct 25, 2016)

Nice .... thanks for sharing


----------

